# Accéder au compte pour les données cellulaires swisscom



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ipad 2 avec une carte sim de swisscom prépayée (NATEL easy data flex). J'ai pu utiliser le volume de donnée livré initialement avec la carte, mais il m'est impossible de recharger ou même d'accéder à mon compte. 

Lorsque je vais sous Réglages / Données cellulaires / Afficher le compte, j'obtient un message "Avec un compte de données mobiles, vous pouvez gérer votre plan de donnée [...] Pour plus d'informations, consulter notre site Web. www.swisscom.ch/ipad" (lien qui semble inactif).

Sur le site de Swisscom, il existe bien un lien "Acheter et gérer les paquets de données", mais il conduit à une page d'aide générale sans rapport avec le sujet.

A plusieurs reprises j'ai essayé de contacter le support de swisscom par téléphone. En pure perte. Personne n'a été en mesure de me renseigner.

Si quelqu'un a une solution, elle sera la bienvenue !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2012)

RCWerlen a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un ipad 2 avec une carte sim de swisscom prépayée (NATEL easy data flex). J'ai pu utiliser le volume de donnée livré initialement avec la carte, mais il m'est impossible de recharger ou même d'accéder à mon compte.
> 
> ...





Peut être: acheter une nouvelle carte sim pré payée?


----------

